# LF : Any free unwanted fish you may have



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 2 100g tanks and one 280g set up with no fish  looking to house all kinds of fish! Let me
Know what you have for free thanks!

MONSTER FISH , COMUNITY FISH, ANYFISH YOU GOT IS WELCOME, SIZE DOES NOT MATER


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a ~3" Jack Dempsey that you can have !


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

Where are you located thanks! 778 986 6261 text me!


----------



## jmark83 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 6 golden barbs


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

Pm sent. !


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Gave this guy 3 acara's and they were on craigslist by the end of the night. Be warned people he's not keeping your fish so don't expect your fish to have a happy home with this guy.

After talking to him he states he fed them to his snake head for fun… If anybody deals with person your beyond foolish


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's why people will ask for the "re-home" fee even if it isn't even close to value of fish. 

Be sure to always check up on itrader ratings too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im tryin to stop the lf free fish ads,unless for a good cause, otherwise its unfair to the other members. I am closing this thread and Problems....do not post any more lf free stuff ads as i will remove the immediately!


----------

